# Can I post this here? (Take over my business)



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure if this kind of post is allowed, but I have a side business that I'm looking to transfer over to someone else. My husband and I are about to open a children & maternity consignment shop where we just moved, so I am not going to have time to maintain this semi-baking business I opened several months back. 

It's pretty successful, considering I do not do any promotions for it. It has a good (repeat) clientele with open orders right now. Looking to hand it over to someone else. Price for the established shop is $40 and I will email all recipes for current items listed. 

The site is here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/hautecookie

If anyone is interested, please contact me. All fees/dues are up to date. Hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting this here, if it's a no-no or in the wrong place, just let me know and I'll happily remove it or move it to where it's supposed to go. Thanks!


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I pm'd you.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I sent a pm as well!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.. the business is gone!


----------

